# Rise of the Machines Thread: Fun with Robots!



## Johnny Thunder

Post any and all stories about robots or tech gone wild here!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*And so the rise of the machines begins....*

http://www.foxnews.com/printer_friendly_wires/2006Nov16/0,4675,ResilientRobots,00.html


----------



## Vlad

Terminator Mach 1 now in production........................


----------



## grapegrl

Find Sarah Connor...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/robotics/2006-11-22-humanistic-robots_x.htm


----------



## morgan8586

We are soooo screwed......The beginning of the end.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

http://homeboynet.wordpress.com/2006/12/06/robot-to-penetrate-deep-inside-cheops-pyramid/


----------



## Vlad

I remember watching the first camera run. I love these type of things.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Robot bartender*

http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9595_22-196019.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Human Thoughts Control New Robot*

http://www.livescience.com/technology/061215_humanoid_robot.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Robots could demand legal rights*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/2/hi/technology/6200005.stm


----------



## skullboy

*Robot insects.*

http://www.wired.com/news/technology/0,72543-0.html?tw=wn_index_1

How did jt miss this one?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's wild - straight out of comics and sci-fi movies. Hmmm, I wonder how I can order a swarm or two to carry out my bidding?


----------



## Anachronism

I seen those on some documentary, they're very cool


----------



## Sickie Ickie

wow. I guess we should all carry epi pens, eh?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*Robot » Metal Bits Self-Assemble Into Lifelike Snakes*

" In the basement of a nondescript building here at Argonne National Laboratory, nickel particles in a beaker are building themselves into magnetic snakes that may one day give clues about how life originally organized itself.

These chains of metal particles look so much like real, living animals, it is hard not to think of them as alive. "

http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/03/snakes.html?npu=1&mbid=yhp


----------



## Spanky

Ahh Argonne labs, also home of these:

http://www.anl.gov/Media_Center/Fact_Sheets/white_deer_fact_sheet.pdf

Really freaky to see running the woods at night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is the best quote from the snake article:

"Physics is like sex. Sure, it may give some practical results, but that's not why we do it."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spanky said:


> Really freaky to see running the woods at night.


My dad worked for many years at a NASA facility in Sandusky, Ohio. The land was surrounded by a very high fence which pretty much kept the normally brown, white-tailed deer population captive inside. There was an albino doe (true albino, not like the naturally white deer in your article) who resulted from increased inbreeding since there weren't many deer genes entering the population from outside the fenced area. She was given a special exemption from the periodic culling of the herd, thanks to the support of the NASA engineers who considered her special.


----------



## Spanky

Well argonne claims its a species thats different than white tails, I still think its from all the strange things they do there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spanky said:


> Well argonne claims its a species thats different than white tails, I still think its from all the strange things they do there.


LOL, that's what I think of when I see what the trees downwind of Fort Detrick in Frederick, MD look like - they just seem a little odd


----------



## Sickie Ickie

those of you who know me know that I have been into the study of genetics for a long time as a hobby. So this is cool this was brought up. Okay, here's the scoop from what research I did on this years ago.

The white deer are actually leucistic white tailed deer, and have blue eyes or brown eyes. The mutation has occurred in IL, Wisc and Mich. Through artificial selection (hunting), more and more leucy deer are being created (Illegal to hunt, thus breeds freely) while the natural brown population is becoming smaller. If this were to continue with the current rules, eventually we'd actually have more leucy deer than brown.

What's the difference between Leucistic and Albino? Lots of people get the two confused, or say they are the same- when in reality these are entirely two separate mutation.

Albino means the color producing cells do not have the ability to produce melanin. This leaves the characteristic pink eyes and pink skin. Often a yellowish tone to the white fur is seen.
Some examples:

















Leucism means ALL cells are not able to produce color, yet the eyes are either unaffected color, or turn blue. The fur is actually White:









Partial Leucism or Piebald happens when only some cells are affected by leucism instead of the total cells. They can look like dalmatians or large spots like basset hounds.:








http://www.birchcreekdeerfarm.com/******.jpg

Here's a good article on Leucy deer near a factory in New York and a group dedicated to their continuation: http://www.marshalltribune.com/story/1489935.html


----------



## Spanky

Nice article, thanks.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Could the internet become self-aware?*

Short but interesting thought.......

http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227062.100-could-the-net-become-selfaware.html

Rise of the machines!


----------



## Draik41895

are you part of the Resistance?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

resistance is futile, sayeth the borg,


----------



## Revenant

Egads. What if it became sentient but really, really annoying? Like if it developed a really lame sense of humor? Or politically correctness? Or not merely self-aware but self-conscious and socially awkward? Gads... the World Wide Gilbert Gottfried... <_shudder_>


----------



## Don Givens

It's already happening.

The other day I Googled "How to use the internet to get a free education " and it responded with "Did you mean "Free Porn" ?


----------



## Hauntiholik

LMAO Don!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wanted to post a smart remark here, but the Internet won't let me:googly:


----------



## kprimm

I think it may already be, it sure seems to draw me to it alot.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ah, I just call the internet Tern. She is a wonderful love in my life.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Corpse-eating military robot*

...and humanity marches closer and closer to the rise of the machines....

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,532492,00.html


----------



## Spooky1

We're doomed! I'm so proud the end of mankind will be caused by a company here in Maryland. I guess we'll be the first to go when the EATR robots break free.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, wouldn't it suck if you were minding your own business, sleeping at the beach under an umbrella when one of those things came along?


----------



## IMU

YEEEEAAAAAA for Maryland Business!!!! Think they can make one that cleans up after your dog by eating crap? That makes more sense!  :googly:


----------



## Otaku

Combined with a Big Dog robot, the EATR technology would be unstoppable! Resistance is futile!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Video of cyclone waste heat engine.


----------



## Spooky1

Okay that Big Dog robot is just plain creepy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I walk just like BigDog on ice

The good thing about him is, you'd hear him coming and have a fighting chance to get away, unless you're the kind of person who gets caught by a slow-moving mummy.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Imagine if you will, a robot that must kill to run. I think that's an easy computation. Maybe even the operator, depending on the platform, needed more juice, they just shoot a kid and eat him, and cover up the evidence. No more body counts, just lots of robotic burping.

I think this kind of technology/thinking is kinda f**ked up.


----------



## Kaoru

Great now we are making killer robots that will eat us all and take over the world!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The article has been changed from this morning. The new title is "Biomass-Eating Military Robot Is a Vegetarian, Company Says"


----------



## Devils Chariot

yeah this article was all over the place, in some blogs you might not even expect. I think there has been an political pushback against military tools that eat people.


----------



## Otaku

RoxyBlue said:


> I walk just like BigDog on ice
> 
> The good thing about him is, you'd hear him coming and have a fighting chance to get away, unless you're the kind of person who gets caught by a slow-moving mummy.


LOL! Heck, it happens in those old horror flicks all the time!


----------



## Revenant

I think we're reading two entirely different articles here......??!?!!?!?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, as Haunti noted, the article was completely rewritten after it was first published.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*I am Iron Man*

I want one.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor.../Japanese-scientists-create-Robocop-suit.html


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sweet!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> I want one.


"RoboJohnny" - yep, I can see it, the perfect futuristic B movie


----------



## Bone Dancer

The way my knees have been feeling I could use one of those just to get around.


----------



## Evil Queen

Visions of Wall-E come to mind.


----------



## The Creepster

I know a much cheaper and more beneficial way


> that amplify the strength of the wearer's arms and legs


 SHOCKING:googly:








LOL


----------



## morbidmike

you take all the fun out of it creepster I wanna be a robot


----------



## Goblin

Can you get it with repulsor beams and boot jets too?


----------



## Spooky1

Cool, I may need one of those when I'm older.  I saw a US military version of something like this, it was for heavier lifting, but it currently has a cable to it's power supply. They're still working on a battery pack to make it autonomus.


----------



## SpectreTTM

The US Military Version


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Robot Dad*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100420/od_nm/us_china_robots_odd


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just goes to show you don't need an edjumication to do great things

This is really an impressive accomplishment.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Here's another pic with caption:









Farmer Wu Yulu, 48,

Farmer Wu Yulu, 48, operates his walking robot near his home in a village at the outskirts of Beijing April 14, 2010.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Japanese invent thought controlled machines*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...ists-develop-thought-controlled-machines.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Danger Will Robinson! Shocking that robots with knives could attack us...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...-knives-could-attack-humans-accidentally.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Pentagon is developing shape-shifting robots........

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...s-Pentagon-develops-shape-shifting-robot.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

This sounds like an Otaku prop project to me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sheesh - now you can't even trust a droid.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/7995867/Why-you-cant-trust-robots.html


----------

